# BFN with egg share



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi everyone

This is my first time here. I have been watching for a while after being told i can only achieve pregnancy thru IVF  

I have been thinking long and hard about egg share as i now understand the pain that so many women feel and i would love to help someone else achieve the happiness i so desperately want myself  

I have done alot of research but i do have 1 question :- if i get a BFN after eggshare can i be accepted on the scheme agen for another go or is it just a 1 off.

Any help or advice on eggshare from any1 having been thru or considering it would be gratefully received.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

if they accept you on to an egg share scheme and you get a bfn tey will probably except you again.it also depends on how your cycle went,if you produced good eggs ect aswell.ive done 3 cycles of egg share at the lister.1st bfn,2nd bfp but mc,3rd bfp and carrying twins.


----------



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

thanx for your reply wishing4miracle...

You sure did get your miracle congrats on the BFP, twins aswel you must be sooo happy   

how long has it taken you in all to find a match and the treatment etc.

Kelly x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

the average from first consult to starting tx is about 3/4 months.mine was longer because my doc was majorly slow in writing my referal letter which the clinic needed.you have to have bloods ect done,one being hiv which need to be 12wks apart thats why it takes awhile.you looked into a clinic yet??


----------



## teebe (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry for the reply delay i shud be working 

i have been looking at both care and nurture in nottingham, i live in derby, both seem to have a good rep, im going to go to the information evenings and look at look round see wich feels rite.  I am very keen to get started now, what happens if im not excepted on eggshare?


----------

